# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  More Waterproofing Questions (sorry...)

## Wotname

G'day All, 
Is there any reason *not* to use a waterproofing membrane on the entire wall area of a bathroom (apart from cost)? 
It is a small bathroom and I am relining with Villaboard (and Cermanic Tile Underlay for floor). The walls (and floor) will be completely tiled over.
By the time I have used waterproofing in all the required areas there isn't that much wall space not waterproofed; maybe 15 sq m or so. 
I can't think of any reason not to complete waterproofing everywhere (except ceiling and door) but am I overlooking some future potential problem like future condensation between say tiles and villaboard or some such. It seems like a good idea to keep the water out of everything possible and provide excellent ventilation to handle condensation issuse for when the bathroom is in use. 
Your thoughts please,
Woty.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Is there any reason *not* to use a waterproofing membrane on the entire wall area of a bathroom (apart from cost)?

  
Simple answer is no.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I agree, you have a WR rated sheeting so not requires outside the shower on walls.
Save the extra money (and time) and get yourself a very nice bathroom accessory for Christmas. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Wotname

Thanks guys.

----------

